# Fruit flies in the central NJ/SI area needed desperately



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm in a bit of a jam. My cat destroyed my last supply of fruit flies this morning. Long angry story. Is there any where I could buy some in the centralish New Jersey Staten Island NY area? I need just enough to get by until my culture is ready for next week. Any boardies sell them? I'm willing to drive any where in the NJ area to purchase them.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Petcos in Colorado sell fly cultures. Do you have any of those close to you that you could call? They are pricey ($10 for a small culture), but they are perfect for the situation you describe. Some PetSmarts, do too, but the amount they sell is for starting your own culture, not feeding out.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Petco that is close. I did see that they had cultures but I wasn't sure if they were in store sales. They were going to be my first stop after work

Thanks for the confirmation on that Mark. I really appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

No trouble, man. I hope you find what you are looking for.

Mark


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Petco didn't have them in stock. I'm going try Petsmart tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

why dont you google nyc reptiles, make a list of phone numbers that may have fruit flies, and then call them during lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I called a few places earlier but didn't call them yet. I'll give them a try too thanks.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

no problem. you can also see if someone on the Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society facebook page has some flies. 

there are also a bunch of expos in the new york area. i dont think theres one going on now but if you can find a vendor list you may be able to call them.

maybe try calling some reptile vets in the area? they may know someone that sells flies.

and you can try to post a wanted ad for flies in the ny area.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Depending on what you are trying to feed pin head crickets also could be an option. I think most of the places that sell fruit fly cultures online will ship next day. It'll be expensive but maybe worth it if you are desperate.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I will try all the above thank you. I'm continuing my hunt again now by calling a few more places.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

the below place is about an hr and a half from staten island and the ad is recent

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...63170-springtails-isopods-fruitflies-etc.html


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Try getting in touch with Idris at Tincman Herps. He probably has some cultures available or could at least point you in the right direction.

His DB profile:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/tincman.html

He is also on FB


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I left Idris a message thank you.

So far one place said they had pinheads and when I got there the were just small crickets. I found a Petco with fruit flies but they looked like they have been on the shelf for years. No sign of life. 

I have my friends in the tri-state area on the hunt as well. Hopefully something works out soon.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Try fauna in nyc they might have some.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chrisem said:


> I'm in a bit of a jam. My cat destroyed my last supply of fruit flies this morning. Long angry story. Is there any where I could buy some in the centralish New Jersey Staten Island NY area? I need just enough to get by until my culture is ready for next week. Any boardies sell them? I'm willing to drive any where in the NJ area to purchase them.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Shouldn't your other cultures be producing by now? On the 8th you said next week and we're pretty close to it by now. If your enclosures were seeded with springtails or isopods, then your frogs should be fine and may not even lose any weight. 

Most frogs are obese and can easily handle some weight loss for that period of time. 

For future reference, you could have had cultures overnighted to you by many of the vendors on this site and could have pinheads overnighted to you to get you over the hump. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

My cultures are a go now. I actually went int Manhattan, Fauna had cultures.

I have enough friit flies now to feed a small dart frog army.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just saw this 
I'm in Cranford if you're ever in. Jam again let me know


----------

